# BAD_POOL CALLER blue screen error help



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi, just got a PC built and get to run, but when it boot up for the first time there was a blue screen error ( at the time it was about to go into the window welcome screen). it said BAD_POOL_CALLER error and all other stuff as usual at the blue screen windows error displays. 

And guess what when i turned it off and try to reboot it again, it started up ok. And it's always like that when i try to turn my pc, for the first time the error and at the second boot it looks fine. It's really annoying hope to get some helps to get rid off that from you guys soon.

WHat is that error? what does it mean and why does it has that error?

Spec:
Mobo: INtel 865PERLL
CPU: 3.2 GHz Intel 800Mhz cache
RAM: 1024RAM DDR pc3200
VGA: 256MB Geforce
HDD: SATA 160GB Seagate
Monitor: Phillip 17inch
DVD/CDRW LG
PS: Enlight 420W
OS: Windows XP pro


Thanks in advance


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

"All that other stuff" on the screen can be very helpful sorting out what is wrong. Suggest you write it down and then go here

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/Default.asp?url=/resources/documentation/Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/prmd_stp_czgw.asp


----------



## kronus (Apr 15, 2004)

Are they all brand new components? Could be a problem with a used part you never noticed before. Also: could you post the specifics of your GeForce. Make, exact model (5200FX, Geforce4, Geforce2)


----------



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, i'll get more information about what you guys had asked for. I need to get to other place than my home coz the PC is at my dad's office. It hasn't been fixed yet. Besides i just saw the error once myself. But when ppl at work tried to turn it on it had the same problem.

By the way, everything is all brand new, kronus.

Once i was told that the mobo has some sort of IRQ conflict problem, could that be the case?

Thanks, please come and help again when i get enough info.


----------



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi, guys, i got the problem fixed, ppl from a computer shop fixed it for me and they say it's harddisk. that's all i was told.

Hope this might help someone out here.


----------

